# mackeral



## moikel (Jan 28, 2012)

When I  joined this forum & got my MES the first thing I did in it was these little blue mackeral.I think it was my first post.Ive come back to them again.I went to the market to get sardines,Im running low,have done a bunch of contra deals only got about 3 jars left.They are a 5 week turn around,salted pressed then under oil.Calabrian style with chilli.But the cupboard was bare,fish generally was over the odds .Dont know if its weather or low catchs but prices were strong.So I  came back to old faithful. This time I left them whole,brine was water salt brown sugar,dried orange peel,orange ,blood orange,beer,bay leaf,gbp. Im going to tie 2 per string,hang them from the bars not lay them on the racks, smoke them lower & slower.May use the AMPS as well over hickory.Sort of a Scottish feel
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
rices were strong


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 28, 2012)

it is a good start i wiil  wait for it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## moikel (Jan 28, 2012)

OK  tied them up,hung them off the sausage bas.2hours at 80c over what I  think is hickory.Label not on bag.I love my MES30 but a 40 would be a big improvement.for smokes like this.Its a bit crowded & its only 10 fish. I cant find the space for a big off set ,even if I  could buy one.Still kicking myself about finding out to late that a guy I know has a bought a trailer boat
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
being shipped here from South Carolina in a container.Could have got a smoker into the container easy,dealt with space issues later.


----------



## moikel (Jan 29, 2012)

OK out of the MES this was a way better way to do them.I am so taken with AMZPS that used it as well to bump the smoke.They are done through one of the heads fell off when I  was packaging them up so 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
thats a pretty clear indicator.They have that distinct oily feel of mackeral,lovely smokey taste.Will make a good base for that Creole dish I  do with black eye peas or as a fish pate to go on toast.My British friends will take a pair each in a heart beat particularly the Scots. 

Great little fish $5 a kg,sustainable,omega 3 what more could you want.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 29, 2012)

It looks great i want few on my plate


----------



## ahakohda (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh man mackerel is one of my favorite fishes!!!

I like it cold smoked though.

For 4 lb of fish

1/2 gallon of water

10 TBSp salt

2 TBSp sugar

1 TBSp coriiander

1 Tsp CBP

Marinate fish for 2 days. Dry. Smoke with cold smoke for 7-12 hours.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 29, 2012)

AHAKOHDA said:


> Oh man mackerel is one of my favorite fishes!!!
> 
> I like it cold smoked though.
> 
> ...


  It looks amazing yup goes good with vodka and olives


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 29, 2012)

Your fish looks good not my fav but maybe yours.


----------



## moikel (Jan 29, 2012)

AHAKOHDA said:


> Oh man mackerel is one of my favorite fishes!!!
> 
> I like it cold smoked though.
> 
> ...


I have not cold smoked any fish yet,little wary about it given our hot climate. Does look great .What temp for smoke?No cure ,nitrites? I do gravalax so it shouldnt be that big a leap.


----------



## ahakohda (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of cold smoking I do is during cold months. But out of all methods of cold smoking fish I've seen online not one mentioned any other curing but regular salt. I think 2 days under salt brine is good enough to make it safe. I also remember recipe of lox where you have to cover filet with dry salt rub and leave it on a table for 12 hours.


----------



## sprky (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## moikel (Jan 29, 2012)

AHAKOHDA said:


> Most of cold smoking I do is during cold months. But out of all methods of cold smoking fish I've seen online not one mentioned any other curing but regular salt. I think 2 days under salt brine is good enough to make it safe. I also remember recipe of lox where you have to cover filet with dry salt rub and leave it on a table for 12 hours.


I like cold smoked fish,but I wont try it till what passes for  winter down here rolls around. The gravalax I  do in the fridge turns out great. I know they sun dry fish in Asia but Im just a bit wary.That said I  do bottarga ,salted dried fish roe,but I am pretty careful .


----------



## moikel (Jan 30, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> Your fish looks good not my fav but maybe yours.


Lots of fish above it on the list,bones are an issue but I  do like the oilyness of it.Mind you at $5kg its also really cheap.The stuff I  like to cook is all off the scale at the minute.We have had a terrible summer weather wise hell of a lot of rain but nobody at the  market was giving me a straight answer.

For my British friends its a bit of nostalgia. We do have good  fish down here some you would know some you wouldnt I will grill a few things soon.At least fish is on my diet,Im starting to have inappropriate thoughts about carbohydrates & its only week3.


----------



## bvz12 (Dec 11, 2015)

Dear ANACONDA, I am sorry to bother you, but I have several questions. In Your recipe for cold smoked mackerel on 3/2011 You using 1tsp of CBP. What is CBP? And what temperature for cold smoke? 70*F? And 1 more question. Why you don't using INSTACURE # 1? Marinating for 2 days Is not too much? Sincerely Yours, Bella


----------

